# Learning to play the Guitar



## camerashy

Just had an acoustic guitar given to be so what’s the best way to learn to play it


----------



## Marve

Depends on where you are starting from. Do you understand anything about music, chords? Are you able to read any music?

There is plenty out there on the internet in teaching you how to play each chord. and then from there you can learn some simple songs and some crowd pleasers (Oasis is a good starting point as most of their songs are super simple).

If you haven't got a clue about how to get it in tune or anything, or you are really serious about learning properly and well, then get a local teacher.


----------



## camerashy

Thanks Marve, starting from rock bottom mate just learned about E A D G B E.....lol
and found out first-academy website have an ebook
Will probably have a few lessons once I learn the basics
Thanks for your help.....oh and I’m left handed too so my mate has restrung it for me and tuned it off an app he has


----------



## Andpopse

U tube. Justin Guitar


----------



## baxlin

I just bought a book of 750 guitar chords and a Buddy Holly song book sheet music (it was in the early 60s!!!), but the principle is still the same..

Choose a song you know to sing along with, eg Twist and shout, and Google "twist and shout chords".

Google's also your friend for finding chord shape diagrams instead of a book of chords. 

Enjoy, and best of luck, it’s a great but at times frustrating hobby.

As an aside, knowing chord shapes helped me teach myself bass guitar, now my main instrument - I’m in two bands still.....


----------



## Shiny

If you can find a good tutor, then that would be my recommendation.

Did this with my lad from the off and, once he had learned all the Oasis, ACDC, Muse and Pixies riffs, he found his own style and a love for math-rock / finger picking, to the point he was better at it than his tutor and the tutor said there is no point teaching him any more! An hour once a week was about £15 at our local music store.

I've tried a number of times over the years but my fingers and brain just don't seem to connect on anything other than chords. I can't read music and also really struggled understanding tabs, so now I just lust over sexy guitars I can't play


----------



## Bulkhead

I remember when I first started - I bought the cheapest guitar as it was all I could afford. Steel strung acoustic that literally shredded my fingertips. It was so hard to play due to the string tension and less than perfect neck. I moved on to an electric (Les Paul) and the difference was like going from a Series Land Rover's un-assisted steering to a Citroen DS! So much easier. As previously mentioned, I would start with the basic chord shapes - be warned, it will take time and I used to actually move my fingers into position with the other hand sometimes! Once you're good with these, try some basic songs using tab etc. Then some scales - start easy like the pentatonic. You'll start to see that each chord contains notes from certain scales. Practice your right hand technique also - strumming and picking patterns and the like. You'll be amazed what you can play with a few chords - I think it was Keith Richards who said all you need is five strings, three chords, two fingers and one ar5ehole! Wise words.


----------



## Bug Sponge

If all else fails get a bass!


----------



## Chris Dyson

As with learning any musical instrument, try to find a good tutor and learn the basics (scales and chords). Then practice, practice, practice. Don't bother looking for short cuts or magic quick learn methods, there aren't any. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## PWOOD

Andpopse said:


> U tube. Justin Guitar


I would say start with this guy but try his website as it has a good beginner basis to build on.


----------

